# How to cover rough concrete?



## cjones

We have a poured patio off the back of the house.   It was broomed pretty rough for an 'outdoor' patio.  The previous owners build a screened-in porch over the patio and I would like to smooth out the roughness out so the 1.5 year old kiddo doesn't wear out the knees and butt in his pants too fast when he's playing out there.

I was thinking maybe some 'floor leveler', but I don't know if it is good enough for a final finish, especially for semi-outdoor use.

Ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Not sure what your budget is, but they use to sell a similar product to this at HD. 

http://www.coverdeck.com/


----------



## sinclair1

Maybe some tile or pavers. I have never really saw a successful skim coat over concrete that didn't fail unles you have room to raise it all by about 3 inches.


----------



## cjones

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not sure what your budget is, but they use to sell a similar product to this at HD.
> 
> http://www.coverdeck.com/




I saw that on an episode of This Old House.  I liked the idea of it and researched it online after the show, but that is way out of my price range right now.




sinclair1 said:


> Maybe some tile or pavers. I have never really saw a successful skim coat over concrete that didn't fail unles you have room to raise it all by about 3 inches.



That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## jimbo4116

Tile it. Pretty easy DIY over concrete.


----------



## dwhee87

You could paint it with garage floor epoxy.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Throw a roll of outdoor carpet over it!


----------



## Ronnie T

Yep.  Throw a roll of outdoor carpet over it!


----------



## rjcruiser

Could you rent a sander from HD and sand it down a little bit?

They've got a cement cleaner that is orbital in nature that I bet would work.  The discs run about $30 or so.


----------



## dawg2

I would not try to cap it.  It will delaminate and chip over time.  You could paint it with epoxy, cover with tile, or cheapest would be to rent a concrete grinder/ polisher.


----------



## cjones

Thanks for all of the suggestions.  Most of the ideas had crossed my mind, but it doesn't look like there is a clear cut best answer.

I thought about one of those big sanders, but it is so rough I think I would eat through a dozen of the sanding discs.  Whoever poured it must have been in a hurry and broomed it when it was really wet - it's as rough (or rougher) than my poured driveway.

I may have to look at the outdoor carpet option.  The only problem is that I'll still probably have to put some sort of underlayment down because the concrete is so rough.  I don't know how much padding is attached to the back of outdoor carpet or how quickly it would wear through on such a rough surface.

Turns out, it might be cheaper to let the kiddo wear out his pants on the rough concrete. ha!


----------



## rjcruiser

cjones said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions.  Most of the ideas had crossed my mind, but it doesn't look like there is a clear cut best answer.
> 
> I thought about one of those big sanders, but it is so rough I think I would eat through a dozen of the sanding discs.  Whoever poured it must have been in a hurry and broomed it when it was really wet - it's as rough (or rougher) than my poured driveway.
> 
> I may have to look at the outdoor carpet option.  The only problem is that I'll still probably have to put some sort of underlayment down because the concrete is so rough.  I don't know how much padding is attached to the back of outdoor carpet or how quickly it would wear through on such a rough surface.
> 
> Turns out, it might be cheaper to let the kiddo wear out his pants on the rough concrete. ha!



LOL...they'll learn quickly not to crawl outside 

You could always try one of the discs in a corner or something and see how it does........


----------



## drb2k

*Good Concrete Dressing*

Lightly grind the surface with an angle grinder, pressure wash it then apply a quality exterior Concrete Dressing (ARDEX CD or RapidSet are good ones) following the Mfg's directions.
Some of the old concrete dressing didn't hold up because the quality was bad or it was installed incorrectly.

When your boy is 50 and has good knees he'll thank you.


----------



## Harlee

What about something like this.......they have all types even "soft wood".
http://www.rubberflooringinc.com/


----------



## rayjay

Go to HD or Lowes and buy the cheapest indoor/outdoor carpet and simply replace it every year.


----------



## jonkayak

dawg2 said:


> I would not try to cap it.  It will delaminate and chip over time.  You could paint it with epoxy, cover with tile, or cheapest would be to rent a concrete grinder/ polisher.



Yep concrete polisher. They are pretty reasonable to rent.


----------



## jigman29

Try pouring an epoxy floor cover like they use in garages and such.It is very durable and will last for years.


----------

